# Old ge lighting help!!!!



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chazdo2 said:


> I have some old GE fixtures in my barn I don't know if they are metal halide,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC, the ANSI number S51 pertained to a 400 watt HPS lamp, ballast and igniter pack. LU400 lamp or equivalent. High pressure sodium. Kind of obsolete, now.


----------



## chazdo2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Will halide bulbs work in these fixtures? Is that information you got accessible? I have a ton more probably useless lights and bulbs I would like to organize. Thanks a ton for all the help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chazdo2 said:


> Will halide bulbs work in these fixtures? Is that information you got accessible? I have a ton more probably useless lights and bulbs I would like to organize. Thanks a ton for all the help!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm responding from memory! 
Everything has changed so drastically, in regards to lighting. 
Most of these lamps and fixtures, have been discontinued, by most manufacturers, to concentrate on newer technologies. There was one firm, that made MH lamps that would work in HPS fixtures. I don't remember the name, or how well they worked.
Right now, the hot setup is LED lighting, for street lighting and other outside uses.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Look at the info on the ballast if it's still there. It will tell you.

Ditto on what the handsome gentleman half an hour north sez.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds like you have a 400 watt high pressure sodium high bay. HPS sucks and is obsolete but it still gets installed a lot even in new construction, at least outdoors. You can convert that light to a metal halide look by installing a Venture White-Lux or similar lamp.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> Right now, the hot setup is LED lighting, for street lighting and other outside uses.


In Australia they did a trial with street lighting technology,
They tried discharge lamps, floro lamps,CFL's, and LED.
They were installed and allowed to run for two years.
The LED fixtures had a increadable 100% failure rate !
So we won't be seeing LED street lights for some time.
The best in the long run is still discharge lamps !


----------



## MikesElec (Mar 24, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Sounds like you have a 400 watt high pressure sodium high bay. HPS sucks and is obsolete but it still gets installed a lot even in new construction, at least outdoors. You can convert that light to a metal halide look by installing a Venture White-Lux or similar lamp.


Asside from led, it is the most efficient type of lighting... And it lasts the longest.

And its about 1/3 the cost of LED.

:001_huh:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

dmxtothemax said:


> In Australia they did a trial with street lighting technology,
> They tried discharge lamps, floro lamps,CFL's, and LED.
> They were installed and allowed to run for two years.
> The LED fixtures had a increadable 100% failure rate !
> ...


The "City" I reside in (Prefer to call it a "People's Republic") had LED street lighting installed on major thoroughfares, a few of the LED fixtures are visible from my house & seem to be doing well, have only noticed one acting up in my travels. Just a observation on my part, LEDS still have a way to go IMHO.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The best street lighting is hps.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> The best street lighting is hps.


I prefer the old mercury vapor lights.


----------

